# 3com575 freezes my system

## ttyp0

I installed Gentoo on my laptop, and my PCMCIA card worked fine while installation (booting from CD), but when I removed the installation CD, after emerged pcmcia-cs, my PCMCIA didn't work anymore. The card is a 3c575 (3com), and it works fine under Slackware Linux, and when I boot from Gentoo CD too. Im using pcmcia-cs-3.1.33, and when i try to set up the pccard from the gentoo shell after normal boot, i get the next messages:

#insmod pcmcia_core

Using /lib/modules/blah_blah_blah

#insmod i82365

Using blah blah blah...

#insmod ds

Using blah blha blah...

#cardmgr -f

cardmgr[1935]: watching 2 sockets

<-------- and here it freezes.

More things: 

cardctl options work fine, and it recognises my pc-card perfectly.

If i unplug the pc-card before running cardmgr, then cardmgr runs ok, and the system doesn't freeze, but when i plug muy pc-card, then tghe system freezes.

Another thing: the system freezes, but the pcmcia card lights green, as it is linking.

Any ideas?

-------------------------------

ttyp0

----------

## pwk

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=717

Please see my thread titled PCMCIA card is not working.  I had the same problem.  I never got it up and running.  I hope you have better luck.  If you do, please let me know how you did it.

Best of luck,

pwk

----------

## ttyp0

Yes, i saw your post some hours ago, after i've written mine... sorry about the repeating    :Confused: 

Well, i've re-compiled my 2.4.18 kernel without serial port support, as i've read somewhere that serial port and pcmcia cards use the same IRQ's (3 and 4)... but anyway, it crashes too.

Now i'm going to try re-compiling again without support for IRQ sharing... let's c....

I tried omitting the "include port 800blah blah blha" as mb replied to your post... but it's still not working   :Twisted Evil: 

Anyway, it seems it's a hardware problem, maybe this card is not supported. May we report it as a bug?

-----------------------

ttyp0

----------

## chag

Hi, 

I Have a Dell inspiron 5000e and a 3c575 pcmcia Network card

I've spent almost all my sunday trying to make it work and finally got it. 

the problem seems to come from the /etc/pcmcia/network file. Here's what I did : 

```
mv /etc/pcmcia/network /etc/pcmcia/network.old

touch /etc/pcmcia/network

chmod 755 /etc/pcmcia/network

```

That worked fo me. I don't know yet what is the problem in the network file but i'll try to find. 

Hope it'll help

Chag

----------

## chag

It seems the problem comes from the wireless script that is called in the /etc/pcmcia/network script.

juste remove this : 

```
O_INFO=$INFO ; INFO=

if [ -x ./wireless ] ; then

    . ./wireless

else

    . /etc/pcmcia/wireless

fi

INFO=$O_INFO

```

and it should work fine

also, have a look at this : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4465&highlight=cardmgr

Chag

----------

## armin

the emerge version of pcmcia-cs (3.1.33) is buggy.

for the 3c575 3 major bug have been fixed in 3.1.34.

(released 9th this month)

seems gentoo should update this package ...    :Razz: 

----------

